# Babyfur Rp?



## Huffy (May 7, 2018)

if anyones up for caring for my oc's then yee...


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 7, 2018)

I’m still sorta new to the fandom sooo...wtf is a baby fur?


----------



## ToonyWoof21 (May 8, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> I’m still sorta new to the fandom sooo...wtf is a baby fur?


What it sounds like. Baby furs :/ Baby or very young characters to be blunt.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> I’m still sorta new to the fandom sooo...wtf is a baby fur?


The second most hated and misunderstood subculture in the Furry and AB/DL fandom.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 8, 2018)

Oh god


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 8, 2018)

I don't really see the problem, other than that it's unusual.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 9, 2018)

I'm just saying this once to the OP and totally responsible adults here, because reasons.

@Huffy , you're 16. Do you think this is a good idea? Does anyone think this roleplay is a good idea? Be honest.

I'd disagree stronger, but I don't feel like getting banned.

Have nice lives.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 9, 2018)

I will drop this as a warning:  If you do not have intent to participate in RP, do not attempt to derail a thread or discourage users from participating in it.  This is the only warning I will leave in this thread.

Baby-fur play is fine as long as the OP is not seeking baby-fur roleplay that would go into material which would be considered Adult/NSFW.  If that is what the OP is seeking, it would not be acceptable.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 9, 2018)

Huffy said:


> yee I mean I am salty sometimes but I have problems with emotions so sometimes I just get a lil like that...so after I sort something out with this one guy who contacted me I'm deleting my acc...oh and please don't mistake every babyfur for being like me, ta ;w;


Look, I don't know you, but I'd just ask that you be wise in what you do and take care of yourself. Be careful who you contact and wary of what they're asking you. There. I'm done preaching.


----------



## Huffy (May 10, 2018)

I kniw that but I hate being called out like that...and I only really do sfw on babyfur rps anyway


----------

